# Fränkische Schweiz Touren?



## BergFlo (8. Mai 2005)

Servus beinand,

werd der Fränkischen Schweiz über Pfingsten einen Kurzbesuch abstatten.
In der Bike 12/2004 waren 3 Touren beschrieben.
Kennt die Zufällig wer und kann was drüber sagen?

Oder hat jemand gute Vorschläge?

Flo  

PS:
Hab ein Quartier in der nähe von Gößweinstein


----------



## wr400 (9. Mai 2005)

Servus,

sind das die 3 MTB Touren rund um Heiligenstadt? ( http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mtb-routen.html )
Geisberg und Altenberg bin ich schon gefahren. Matzenstein leider noch nicht.

gruss
wr400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker70 (9. Mai 2005)

Servus BergFlo,

schau mal unter www.schiem-a-no.de.
Einfach mal eine Mail schreiben, vielleicht findet sich ein gemeinsamer
Termin
Gruß
Volker


----------



## merkt_p (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

probiers doch mal hiermit

Heinrich Uhl Weg 
Gruss Martin


----------



## BergFlo (10. Mai 2005)

Servus,

Danke scho mal für die Links.

@wr400
Die Touren aus dem Link sinds zwar nicht, aber nachdem Du 2 davon schon gefahren bist - was gibts dazu zu sagen?
Lohnt sichs oder gibts besseres?

Danke

Flo


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2005)

HAllo Bergflo,
ich machs kurz! Wenn du keinen Bock auf großartig orientieren und Kartenlesen hast kann ich dir die Touren bei Heiligenstadt empfehlen, da sie recht gut beschildert sind. Wenn du knifflige Trails oder Downhills suchst kannst du alle drei vergessen! Dann doch lieber Fritsch  Süd und an Wanderwegen und Höhenlinien eine Tour "basteln" und dann sein Glück versuchen!!
Alternativ kannst du dir auch in einer der zahllosen Brauereien 10 Bier hinter die Birne kippen und losfahren! Dann wird schon eine Bordsteinkante zum Mörderdrop! Hä Hä Hä

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## traileruli (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Bergflo, erstmal schön daß du in die Fränkische kommst. Ich arbeite hier als Tourenguide. 
Die Heiligenstädter MTB-Strecken sind nicht sooooo sondelich toll. 
Am Samstag machen wir immer ne Tour von Forchheim aus, ab Kletterhalle, an der Straße zur Fänkischen Schweiz gelegen, um 13.30 in die Fränkische, bei der jeder mitmachen kann. 
Auch am Sonntag läuft ne Tour, vom DAV Nürnberg, umsonst und drausen siehe: http://www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/ind...gt&PHPSESSID=6d3c64600adcc25c395da1bffb581bab . 
Weiterhin bist du am richtigen Startort Gössweinstein um alle Möglichkeiten der Wanderwege auszunutzen. Wie Sadämchen bereits schreibt: Karte nehmen und los. Ich kann dir aber gerne auch was zeigen, bin am Samstag ab 10.00 Uhr bei der Firma AktivReisen in Muggendorf anzutreffen. Gruß Uli


----------

